# Celeste and Stars!



## lumineerin (Oct 14, 2020)

Lots of stars! Celeste is up on third tier in front of house!! Shops are still open so feel free to get candy and whatnot!

Comment below for the dodo code!

Also mage hat at ables!

*Sorry I accidentally ended! I reopened if you want to come back!*


----------



## MayorGreen88 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi can I come over for shooting stars?  Abraham from Sunnyshore


----------



## lumineerin (Oct 14, 2020)

MayorGreen88 said:


> Hi can I come over for shooting stars?  Abraham from Sunnyshore


Yes, come on over!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Oct 14, 2020)

May I come over? I'm Yanrima from Royale-3


----------



## lumineerin (Oct 14, 2020)

Yanrimasart said:


> May I come over? I'm Yanrima from Royale-3


Yes of course!


----------



## Soralan (Oct 14, 2020)

Is there room for another please?


----------



## lumineerin (Oct 14, 2020)

Yeah!!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Oct 14, 2020)

Tysm for the meteor shower. Also your island is beautiful and breathtaking! ☺


----------



## lumineerin (Oct 14, 2020)

Thanks!!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2020

I’m going to reopen gates to try and find Celeste!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2020

No Celeste! I just found wisp!


----------



## lumineerin (Oct 15, 2020)

Celeste is here tonight!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi again, may I come over to see Celeste, thanks!


----------



## lumineerin (Oct 15, 2020)

Yanrimasart said:


> Hi again, may I come over to see Celeste, thanks!


Yeah, of course!


----------



## Pickle-kitty (Oct 15, 2020)

lumineerin said:


> Lots of stars! Celeste is up by the campsite! Shops are still open so feel free to get candy and whatnot!
> 
> Comment below for the dodo code!
> 
> Also mage hat at ables!


Could I come please


----------



## lumineerin (Oct 15, 2020)

lumineerin said:


> Lots of stars! Celeste is up by the campsite! Shops are still open so feel free to get candy and whatnot!
> 
> Comment below for the dodo code!
> 
> Also mage hat at ables!


FYI I may be afk!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2020



Pickle-kitty said:


> Could I come please


Yep!


----------



## Glazcier (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi! Can I Visit?


----------



## lumineerin (Oct 15, 2020)

Glazcier said:


> Hi! Can I Visit?


Yes! Will let in 3 people at a time!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Oct 15, 2020)

Thank you again for Celeste, I've managed to wish some stars!


----------



## Hanami (Oct 15, 2020)

I'd like to come if you're still open!


----------



## lumineerin (Oct 15, 2020)

Hanami said:


> I'd like to come if you're still open!


Yes I am!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2020



Yanrimasart said:


> Thank you again for Celeste, I've managed to wish some stars!


Awesome!


----------



## hillareet (Oct 15, 2020)

may I come see Celeste?!


----------



## lumineerin (Oct 15, 2020)

hillareet said:


> may I come see Celeste?!


Yes of course!


----------



## Soralan (Oct 15, 2020)

Can I come visit shortly for celeste please. Ill not be ready for another 10-15 minutes, so no rush


----------



## lumineerin (Oct 15, 2020)

Soralan said:


> Can I come visit shortly for celeste please. Ill not be ready for another 10-15 minutes, so no rush


Yes I might be afk though!


----------



## Elvenmilk (Oct 15, 2020)

May I stop in?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 15, 2020)

lumineerin said:


> Yes I might be afk though!


Is this still going?


----------



## lumineerin (Oct 15, 2020)

Elvenmilk said:


> May I stop in?


Yes!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2020



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Is this still going?


Yep!


----------



## Soralan (Oct 15, 2020)

lumineerin said:


> Yes I might be afk though!


Thank you,


----------



## Brioshi87 (Oct 15, 2020)

It's raining on my island right now, I would love to visit if you would have me. (Save me from the rain lol)


----------



## Elvenmilk (Oct 15, 2020)

lumineerin said:


> Yes!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2020
> 
> ...


Thank you im on my way now


----------



## lumineerin (Oct 16, 2020)

Brioshi87 said:


> It's raining on my island right now, I would love to visit if you would have me. (Save me from the rain lol)


Yes sorry for the delay!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Oct 16, 2020)

Can I come please


----------



## Brioshi87 (Oct 16, 2020)

lumineerin said:


> Yes sorry for the delay!



It's all good, it gave me some time to fish. ^_^


----------



## lumineerin (Oct 16, 2020)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> Can I come please


Yep sorry for the delay guys! I was on the phone! Probably going to close to new posts but everyone who has access to the dodo is welcome to stay!


----------



## TyMH (Oct 16, 2020)

If you're still open, may I come into your town? Ty in Wisteria


----------

